# Cockapoo v cavapoo



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Someone mentioned Cavapoos to me today and now I'm worried we've made the wrong decision... We need a dog with lots of life and character, but not so highly strung it is difficult to manage - want something that will be quite chilled at home when we all are. Howereve, my kids are noisy and boisterous, and always on the go, so need a dog that can cope with that. Been told Cockapoos can be too hyper, and Cavapoos better as they are bred from two companion dogs. However, I perceive Cavapoos as maybe being too sensitive, more prone to separation anxiety, and lacking in any 'spunk' (for want if a better word - sorry!!) I grew up with 2x cavs, shock while very sweet, didn't really seem to do a lot.... Anyone got any views? Hope I've not opened a can of worms!! I'm pretty sure a cockapoo is the right dog for us, it's just that someones made me waver a tinsy bit!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

My friend has a cavapoo and he's adorable and I can't see any difference between him and a cockapoo. He definitely has plenty of spunk. I would say he has taken more after the toy poodle he was crossed with and was very vocal at the training class where we met, but so cute and obedient too. His owner said he used to bark every morning at 6.15 when their neighbour left but was ok at being left alone as she has to leave him for 4 hours at a time. Definitely has personality! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I haven't much experience but I know 2 cavapoos who don't have a lot of "spunk" and yap a lot and have terrible separation issues, but all the same are lovely little dogs. However, I am not making any sweeping generalisations so maybe go to a cavapoos forum and ask some advice. I think it can be a lot to do with how you bring your puppy up and many dogs will just fit in with your life. We will all mostly say get a cockapoo  but probably the best thing to do is to spend time with both breeds and see how you feel.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I had a cavalier and after he passed away aged 17 I decided I wanted a cavapoo. Instead I have 2 cockapoos! I don't think you will regret getting a cockapoo, especially with 2 boisterous kids! They are certainly lively, they are not lap dogs but I would say they are pretty chilled out too and have been much easier to manage that my cavalier was.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Watch out for cavapoo bias in this post!
Kiki is a cava poodlie poo (more poo than cav - F1b). Mini poodle not toy.
She has been the easiest pup I've had since my GSD, easier than JR, big mutt and collie. Quick to be dry over night and she has never once pooped in the house, overall house training has been easy and she is no problem to leave and has not yet been destructive.
She is a real people pup and loves to cuddle up on a knee...
That said she is also happy around other dogs and plays racing chasing games with some who don't play too rough! She loves rabbit hunting, bird chasing and digging on the beach or chasing leaves as they blow in the wind. She is fun to walk and goes as far as my nutty collie, although Kiki isn't bothered about playing ball on walks, she'd rather hunt!
She has been easy to train.
She has a gruff yap which she uses mostly when she wants me to stop doing jobs and either play with her or cuddle her. She doesn't really bark much otherwise... when someone comes to the door or if she sees a dog when we are in the car, she might do.
I love her to bits and would have another - but then again, I rather fancy an American mini cross...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

The comparison of the two is only natural as they are both gorgeous dogs and certainly similar in looks. I like the cavapoo a lot and was quite tempted initially but I did worry about the higher risk of health issues inherited from the Cav King side of the pairing. I also wanted a miniature mix not a toy mix and most Cavapoos are toy cross (I think Kiki on here is the only Mini mix I've come across). I think you can find pros and cons in both crosses but if you want a dog that's lively enough for the kids but can also chill out and relax when you want to, from my experience, a cockapoo is fab for that.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

My cockapoo is a total lap dog, he's not into toys just cuddles, he's not hyper but he is quite large. larger dogs tend to do better than smaller ones when it comes to boisterous kids. I know a family who went for a labradoodle rather than a cockapoo for that reason.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> The comparison of the two is only natural as they are both gorgeous dogs and certainly similar in looks. I like the cavapoo a lot and was quite tempted initially but I did worry about the higher risk of health issues inherited from the Cav King side of the pairing. I also wanted a miniature mix not a toy mix and most Cavapoos are toy cross (I think Kiki on here is the only Mini mix I've come across). I think you can find pros and cons in both crosses but if you want a dog that's lively enough for the kids but can also chill out and relax when you want to, from my experience, a cockapoo is fab for that.


So true... really, really important that you are confident that any pup you get is from healthy parents and that they have had all relevant screening etc.
I know a cavapoo toy cross and she seems very delicate compared to Kiki, although to be fair to Ruby she is a confident little thing..
Little dogs can be as robust as bigger dogs - we particularly wanted a companioniable dog - and I wanted one that perhaps wasn't as race around mad as some cockers I know!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think both are fabulous dogs. The only cavapoo I know is a lovely lively girl, very sociable. The only thing that concerns me about cavaliers and cav crosses is the likelyhood of syringomyelia, which is very prominent in cav's and not sure of cav crosses. I would be too scared of my dog having this.


----------



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your wonderful, helpful comments. Despite my best efforts at research, I have so far failed to find a Cavapoo forum, so your help is really appreciated. I am confident, especially following your comments, that a Cockapoo is the right fit for us. I just wanted to explore the Cavapoo line to be absolutely certain. After all, it is a huge decision to make. At the end of the, I think the important thing is the breeder, the parents, and the health of the puppy - and I've found that in A Cockapoo breeder  thanks all  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just in case you want to check it out...

http://www.cavapoo.dogbreed.org/login.asp


----------

